# Ocean Farm raised fish for consumption



## Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Local grocery store has Norwegian "Ocean Farmed Raised" salmon on sale. They claim No Gmo's, No antibiotics, no added growth hormone. I have a hard time eating fish raised in indoor tanks with the thought of them swimming around in their own.....you get the idea. :lol: Anyone have any real experience with this or thoughts? My limited thinking is that if they are in the ocean, the water is cleaner because of the way the tides come in and out.....Am I nuts? :LOL2: 

https://fromnorway.com/en-us/


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 22, 2018)

you're not nuts. this is a becoming a common practice in growing tuna. at the least they arent swimming around in their own funk.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

Never thought of it. 

If we thought about things like that, i'd never eat Italian Sausage again???


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Never thought of it.
> 
> If we thought about things like that, i'd never eat Italian Sausage again???


 :LOL2:


----------



## Archie9283 (Feb 22, 2018)

You would think.
But then there's..........
Farmed Norwegian Salmon World's Most Toxic Food - YouTube


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2018)

Archie9283 said:


> You would think.
> But then there's..........
> Farmed Norwegian Salmon World's Most Toxic Food - YouTube



OMG! :LOL2: 

No fish for me, Im good.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

We eat quite a bit of salmon. Getting the wild caught is pricey. We walk right past the Atlantic Salmon. Around here at least if it says "Atlantic Salmon" it is farmed. We also avoid any fish imported from Asia. And finally, I personally just have this thing about catfish whether wild caught or not. 

I wish they could remedy the chemical issues with the farmed fish as we would all benefit.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

I believe that the current solution is to put Tilapia into ponds. It seems that Tilapia rarely feed on living things. They eat weeds and other "items" on the bottom.

Then, they package the Tilapia and sell it in restaurants around here. UGHHHH. Neither my wife nor I will order it.

Now, I just spoiled Lent for a bunch of us.

Ha Ha rich


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 22, 2018)

If you get the chance, compare two cuts side by side, farm raised is always different then wild caught, color for sure, texture is different too. I don't eat fish but my wife told me, if I ever brought home farm raised again she'd pawn my boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 22, 2018)

up here in bc they farm multiple tons of atlantic salmon in ocean pens.been doing it for years .i've never eaten it.i can step out my front door and catch wild pacific sockeye,chinook,coho,pink,kokanee and every type of trout you can think of. you couldn't pay me enough to eat farmed salmon.mussels and oysters are another matter.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

BCBuoy.



OK, I am officially jealous.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> BCBuoy.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am officially jealous.




That makes two of us.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 22, 2018)

yeah.it's an embarrasment of riches when it comes to fishing in my area.last fall i even caught my biggest sturgeon to date,just a hair over 7 feet.what a battle that was.we spent all of august fishing for 20 plus pound lake char.that was a real hoot.i tried catching the bass bug a few years back,but it just doesn't stack up to the other species available to us as far as sport fish go.you guys would love the different strains of rainbow trout here.some love to jump,some love to run,others pull like a freight train.different lake,different strain.lots of af3n strains that grow to incredible sizes within a couple years,thenyou have the gerrard strain that look like small salmon.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

If I fly up there some time during the summer, will you take me fishing for a day or two?


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 22, 2018)

hell yes.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> If you get the chance, compare two cuts side by side, farm raised is always different then wild caught, color for sure, texture is different too. I don't eat fish but my wife told me, if I ever brought home farm raised again she'd pawn my boat.


 :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> BCBuoy.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am officially jealous.


me too! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> If I fly up there some time during the summer, will you take me fishing for a day or two?



Road trip! I want in on this! :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 23, 2018)

Jim said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > If I fly up there some time during the summer, will you take me fishing for a day or two?
> ...



Get your passports current! :LOL2:


----------



## handyandy (Feb 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> We eat quite a bit of salmon. Getting the wild caught is pricey. We walk right past the Atlantic Salmon. Around here at least if it says "Atlantic Salmon" it is farmed. We also avoid any fish imported from Asia. And finally, I personally just have this thing about catfish whether wild caught or not.
> 
> I wish they could remedy the chemical issues with the farmed fish as we would all benefit.



Unfortunately around my area catfish is the most readily available to catch fish for table fair. I tend to eat a decent amount of it along with crappie, bluegill, and some wipers or sauger mixed in too. No trout or salmon waters near me in the middle of the nation. Unfortunately it doesn't matter a whole lot what water way around me I catch fish they all have fda warnings for consumption amounts due to pollutant or heavy metal levels in the fish. This all goes back to we've polluted the crap out of waters from the start of the industrial revolution till we finally started cleaning up our act with clean water clean air act. How many years later since we started protecting the waters and environment more strictly, and still pollutants are an issue despite stringent regulations on water ways now. I'd love to live somewhere further northwest where salmon abound.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 24, 2018)

Wait a minute how. You are fearful of eating fish that swim around in their own dodo?

You drink water don't you? Do you know what fish do in water to make baby fish? :wink:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

handyandy said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > We eat quite a bit of salmon. Getting the wild caught is pricey. We walk right past the Atlantic Salmon. Around here at least if it says "Atlantic Salmon" it is farmed. We also avoid any fish imported from Asia. And finally, I personally just have this thing about catfish whether wild caught or not.
> ...



Yeah, it is a shame. I cannot speak intelligently on the science, but hope we will be able to dig ourselves out of the mess. I was out yesterday and the lake's guideline was NO bass or catfish consumption for children and women of child-bearing age. They recommend crappie be limited to two servings per week. The is based a lot on mercury levels and PCB's primarily. And, this is in a small drinking water reservoir where they won't even allow human contact with the water.

Hmmm - maybe after the wife retires we will make some long road trips to British Columbia. We have some distant relatives up there that are on the side of the family that don't find me too irritating yet. Haha.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 6, 2018)

MD also posts its consumption guidelines. It is pretty sad how pulluted things are, even the drinking water reservoirs. What really floors me is that human sewage routinely floods into our waterways when we get heavy downpours. How can it be 2018 and that still be an exceptable practice?!?

I stick to wild caught salmon, won't eat any fish caught in China, especially tilapia and catfish, and only eat only the young, small fish I catch locally.


----------

